# Day custom project



## gmoore6550 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey. I have a custom project. Its built in a husky portable job box. In it, it has a yellow top optima battery, 750/1500w inverter, a radio. A 6x9 speaker, a Sony xpold sub 10" 1100w, a American bass 200.1 amp. And was wandering how to wire it up so that I can be able to charge the battery with out unwiring it.

In the pic the amp is not in, but it is now. 
Also was interested in putting a second battery in the system. 

Also trying to get a charge controller in there to charge it when the solar is available. 

The reason I built it was for power. When it goes out.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

gmoore6550 said:


> And was wandering how to wire it up so that I can be able to charge the battery with out unwiring it.


If you're talking about charging through a wall outlet then just permanently mount and wire a small charger in the box. No harm in leaving the charger permanently connected to the battery.

If you're talking about charging it on a car then I would simply mount welding cable connectors to the box and have welding cables run from your battery to the box.

Welding cable connectors:


----------



## gmoore6550 (Nov 17, 2014)

Here's a picture of what I'm doing.


Greg Moore


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I would ditch the amp and sub. Those are your biggest power eaters. I would use the space for more batteries. That would give you a longer run time. My 2 cents. dorf dude...


----------



## gmoore6550 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah I know that what I had in it. But I put those in the for the summer. You know just less of a power failure possibility. 

Greg Moore


----------

